# Just sharing my finds today



## GeorgiaVol (May 5, 2008)

Found all of these today:
 Platts Chlorides
 Chattanooga Medicine Company
 J. R. Watkins Co.
 E. R. Durkee Small Bottle
 Thomaston, GA 59-69
 Elberton, GA 5 L 51
 Columbus Ohio 6645
 Hoyt's Nickle Cologne
 Some small flasks


----------



## downeastdigger (May 6, 2008)

Good diggin and they cleaned up great.  Looks like you could be right on the edge of some older stuff, like the big aqua round one.  Where's the Hoyts I dont see it in the picture?  Hope you find more


----------



## GeorgiaVol (May 7, 2008)

ooops i forgot the hoyts, i will add it tommorow.  Heres what I found in Columbus last month.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (May 7, 2008)

medium sizes:


----------



## GeorgiaVol (May 7, 2008)

Chero's & Columbus Coca-cola:
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 8, 2008)

Ahhhh  good ole dump diggin,you never know what is going to turn up in the dumps.Good going, keep on digging!


----------



## cobaltbot (May 8, 2008)

Good luck, nice sodas, what is that amber jar?


----------



## GeorgiaVol (May 8, 2008)

The amber jar says Helman's Railroad Mills.  Im new to bottle collecting, do you know something about that one?


----------



## GeorgiaVol (May 8, 2008)

Here is the Hoyt's Nickel Cologne & Richard Hudson Perfumer New York


----------



## Digswithstick (May 8, 2008)

HI GV nice finds what is embossed on bottle on far right in medium sizes,thanksDigsws


----------



## GeorgiaVol (May 8, 2008)

The clear one far right says Caldwell's Syrup Pepsin / MFD By / Pepsin Syrup Company / Monticello, Illinois

 3rd from left says Lea & Perkins Worcestershire sauce


----------



## Digswithstick (May 8, 2008)

HEY GV thanks , is that RICHARD HUDNUT or HUDSON  thanks for sharing those , good luck on next adventure,Digsws


----------



## OsiaBoyce (May 8, 2008)

The Railroad Mills is a snuff jar. perty common. I've seen a lot of them,but only one or two w/ original zinc band.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (May 8, 2008)

ooops HUDNUT


----------



## kastoo (May 9, 2008)

looks like the stuff I've been finding in my Lagrange, GA dump!  BUT one of these days you might dig a boston bottle works insulator in Columbus..they have been dug there before and they are uber valuable even in rough condition.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (May 9, 2008)

Hey Kastoo are you from LaGrange?  Thats not far from where I reside.


----------



## Augusta GA (Sep 4, 2017)

Can anyone identify the tallest bottle on the front row in the first picture?

I found one last week in Augusta, GA.  It is marked 5015 1/2 across the side at the very bottom.  I do not see a manufacturer's mark or date code.

Any guess as to type and age would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------

